# How to convert 1.5 year course into 2 year



## dgchamp01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,
First time here.

Let me tell you my situation.

Current Study:
Master of Education 1.5 years from Monash Uni

Age:
25 - 32

IELTS:
7 each so far

Abroad Study:
Masters in BA with English Honour

Abroad Work:
4 years secondary teacher in past 10 years

First of all is it required to study 2 year in one course to get PR. Or I can continue my current study and apply for another 6 month related course.

Checked with Uni people but they are not helpful to convert CRISCO 1.5 year course into 2 year one degree course. What to do?

I have learned that for TR, you must study 2 years in one course.

Can you please guide?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dgchamp01, 

have you checked the "Australian study requirement" description on the 189 visa page, _Points test_ tab? To quote (in excerpts): 



> Your course or courses must:
> have been completed in a total of *at least 16 calendar months*
> have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
> ...
> ...


You can look up the weeks of study for your degree on the CRICOS site. If it's less than 92 weeks you won't be able to claim the 5 points for fulfilling the Australian study requirements. 

Have you considered other options to push your overall points score? As a secondary teacher your English must be pretty good - any chance you can score an 8 in all IELTS categories?


----------



## dgchamp01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for your replay espresso.

It is 78 weeks course, so I wont be able to claim 5 points. Course ID=75123

I'm trying to get 7 7 8 8, that is required for assessment.

If I make 60 points without australian study, is it all good? What are the options if I dont claim aus study?

Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dgchamp01, 

check the sticky thread for an overview of visa options: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html

If you plan to apply for a 189/190/489 (points-tested) visa, you only need positive skills assessment, competent English (= IELTS 6+ in all components), be less than 50 years old and score 60 points on the points test. It does not matter if you do not fulfil the Australian study requirement as long as you can get 60 points.


----------



## dgchamp01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Excellent!


----------

